
SCREW IT, LET'S DO IT - Sir Richard Branson - sandeshkumard
http://sandeshkumar.com/2011/02/05/screw-it-lets-do-it-sir-richard-branson/
======
dpcan
Calling this a short book is a major understatement. The beauty of it is that
it's one of the most to-the-point business and motivation books you'll ever
read. Read it several years ago in an evening when he had that silly reality
show on tv.

------
GVRV
Google Cache:
[http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:fBXedMr...](http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:fBXedMrIjEMJ:sandeshkumar.com/2011/02/05/screw-
it-lets-do-it-sir-richard-branson/+sandeshkumar.com/2011/02/05/screw-it-lets-
do-it-sir-richard-branson/&cd=1&hl=en&ct=clnk&gl=au&source=www.google.com.au)

------
angadsg
page not found <http://i.imgur.com/cj4vz.png>

------
gary4gar
404 - Page Not Found #FAIL

------
dbuizert
You broke the website?

I wanted to red it, but lets install WordPress :o

~~~
dbuizert
Why did I get a -1 vote for this? It truly happened. It told me to install WP
when I clicked the link.

